
VFIO – PCI/GPU passthrough allows VMs with native graphics performance - bootloop
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCI_passthrough_via_OVMF
======
bootloop
I am running such a setup since last year.

Now I no longer need to dual-boot between Linux and Windows in order to use
Windows-only software (like games or photo-editing software) and it has been a
real game-changer for my productivity.

Just let me know if you have any questions about such a setup and I will try
to answer them.

------
mvidal01
I just installed Arch on a Dell server that has 2 older GPUs. I wanted to do
this exact thing.

